# ultra dma mode-5,S.M.A.R.T. CAPABLE BUT DISABLED



## valiakuta (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi again,with a new prob..
Well when I open my PC it does not start windows,and stops with this message at the end:
ultra dma mode-5,S.M.A.R.T. CAPABLE BUT DISABLED
I tried closing it with the switch at the back of my PC(sorry but I am not familiar with its name) and when I open it continuous the same message-problem but the windows starts..
I also unplug the external hard drive (wd500) - because I dont want to lose my data again,but can this be the problem?Is it warning me for a failure of my hdd or my external(again)?


----------



## setian (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ... I Need ur help.
I Have the same problem.
So...what can I do? How do I find the solution.


----------



## Ash-lee (Sep 17, 2008)

yep, i have the same problem aswell. how do i enable my 3 hard drives again so i can boot up into windows. ive never seen this message before. the only new thing ive done recently wihich it might have something to so with is installing a new printer...will this have adjusted something to make my PC do this????


----------

